

Comic Book writer does it right: No DRM, multiple formats - BryanLunduke
http://lunduke.com/?p=2068

======
ecaroth
This comic seemed super low-budget and cheesy from the website, but after
reading the preview and laughing out loud I am forced to part with ~$1 to
continue reading. Touche comic book writer genius, touche.

~~~
BryanLunduke
In case anyone else is curious: I have decided that I am ok with being called
"comic book writer genius". This does not bother me.

I have also decided that ecaroth is probably a super smart person that
deserves at least two fancy trophies. With either bowling guys or tennis guys
on top. We're talking FANCY here.

